# Der PCGH-Extrem-PC 2014: Jetzt am Design-Wettbewerb teilnehmen und gewinnen



## PCGH-Redaktion (4. Dezember 2014)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *Der PCGH-Extrem-PC 2014: Jetzt am Design-Wettbewerb teilnehmen und gewinnen*

					Mit GTA V, Project Cars und Star Citizen stehen PC-Gamern 2015 einige echte Spielekracher ins Haus. Um in maximalen Details zocken zu können, bedarf es einiger Rechenleistung. PC Games Hardware verlost zusammen mit den Partnern MSI, Fractal Design, Be quiet und Sandisk einen echten Extrem-PC, mit dem Sie für die kommenden Jahre perfekt gerüstet sind.

					Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *Der PCGH-Extrem-PC 2014: Jetzt am Design-Wettbewerb teilnehmen und gewinnen*


----------



## n3rd (4. Dezember 2014)

Iwi finde ich keine Angabe zu der Thematik? Zu welchem Thema soll die Grafik erstellt werden?
Grafik eines extreme-PC's?

Lg. n3rd


----------



## PCGH_Tom (4. Dezember 2014)

Zu welcher Thematik bleibt der eigenen Kreativität überlassen.


----------



## Oldzak (4. Dezember 2014)

Also ich blick da nicht wirklich Durch.

Ein selbst gestaltetes Motiv also?
Hmm ich seh schon die Durchfallen die nich viel Ahung von Kunst und Grafikprogrammen haben.
Wenn es eh nach Optik geht.
Ist wohl zwar Kreativität gefragt.
Aber wenn Hier einer mit einem grafischem Meisterwerk (und da denk ich mal werden es viele sein) vorbei kommt hat der der sich nur mit Stift und Papier auskennt nicht viel Chancen.

Ich finde mal sollte e, damit  es fair aussieht (was nach meiner Meinung nicht ist), auf gewisse Vorgehensweisen beschränken.
Damit,wie ich finde, auch der der nicht viel Ahung von Photoshop oder Paint usw. die selben Chancen erhält.

Also kurzum,der ein Bild/Motiv malt wie ausm Kindergarten sollte die gleiche Chancen haben wie ein Grafiker der für Pixar arbeitet.


In diesem Sinne.


----------



## Freakless08 (4. Dezember 2014)

Oldzak schrieb:


> Damit,wie ich finde, auch der der nicht viel Ahung von Photoshop oder Paint usw. die selben Chancen erhält.
> 
> Also kurzum,der ein Bild/Motiv malt wie ausm Kindergarten sollte die gleiche Chancen haben wie ein Grafiker der für Pixar arbeitet.


Naja. Sollte schon nach etwas aussehen. Aber finde das es schon selbst gemalt sein sollte. Diese ganzen Photoshop Kiddys die nichts weiter können als ein paar Filter durchlaufen zu lassen und Fremdmaterial (Logos etc.) ins Bild 
zu kopieren, sollte man direkt aussortieren.
Nur weil man Photoshop (raubkopiert) hat ist man noch lange kein Designer, sondern meistens eher ein möchtegern, der es am besten gleich bleiben lassen sollte.


----------



## oldsql.Triso (4. Dezember 2014)

Also jegliche Form ist zulässig?


----------



## Oldzak (4. Dezember 2014)

Genau das ist es ja was ich meine.
Anstatt alles und jedes zulassen würde ich veruschen als Veranstallter Fairness inzubringen wo alle einen "quasi" gemeinsamen Nenner haben müssen.

Aber es wird so sein wie du schreibst.
Jeder dahergelauferne Photoshopkiddy kommt jetzt an und müllt die Server zu.

Schade.
So...hab ich keine Lust mitzumachen,ganz ehrlich.Nicht weil ich an meinem Talent zweifle.
Sonder weil ich keinen Roten Faden sehe wie man da bitte gewinnen soll.


----------



## paul1508 (4. Dezember 2014)

Damit ich das richtig verstehe: 

Das Motiv würde auf die Seitenwand (rechte) kommen? Also kann man mal darauf abzielen?

Und Österreicher sind aufgrund der hohen Begabung vom Wettbewerb ausgeschlossen oder wie darf man das verstehen?


----------



## PCGH_Tom (4. Dezember 2014)

Handgezeichnete Entwürfe sind genauso gerne gesehen. Den Scan/Foto dann einfach als jpg/png/*imagefile* an uns senden.  Photoshop ist also keine Pflicht 

Lasst Eurer Kreativität freien Lauf...


----------



## Threshold (4. Dezember 2014)

Da wird ernsthaft ein 1000 Watt Netzteil eingebaut? Mit *einer *Grafikkarte? 
Bitte spricht mal mit BeQuiet und sagt denen dass das 550er P10 völlig ausreichend ist.


----------



## longtom (4. Dezember 2014)

Threshold schrieb:


> Da wird ernsthaft ein 1000 Watt Netzteil eingebaut? Mit *einer *Grafikkarte?
> Bitte spricht mal mit BeQuiet und sagt denen dass das 550er P10 völlig ausreichend ist.



Wenn ihr dann schon dabei seit fragt gleich nach was der Gewinner so Spielt auf dem Ding, evtl. würde eine alte GTX 470 auch reichen .
Man man man manche finden aber auch immer was zum nörgeln  .


----------



## NosveratuExE (6. Dezember 2014)

Kome aus IT würde mich freuien wen die ländersperre aufghoben wird 😉 !!! MFG


----------



## NosveratuExE (6. Dezember 2014)

Biteschön 
 😉


----------



## Askia (9. Dezember 2014)

In welcher Auflösung sollte das Foto bzw die Datei sein?


----------



## Kusanar (9. Dezember 2014)

NosveratuExE schrieb:


> Kome aus IT würde mich freuien wen die ländersperre aufghoben wird  !!! MFG



Das kannst du leider vergessen... fürs Ausland gibts teilweise sehr komische Regelungen (z.B. auch für Österreich, da weile ich momentan), da brauchts teilweise zusätzlichen Mehraufwand an Papierkram und/oder Geld. Da niemand diesen Mehraufwand übernehmen möchte, bleibt alles ausserhalb Deutschlands erstmal nicht berücksichtigt.

Trotzdem schöne Aktion, ich werd's mal an meine Kumpels in D weiterleiten


----------



## Lord-Braska (15. Dezember 2014)

würde ich auch gerne mal wissen


----------



## Lord-Braska (15. Dezember 2014)

Mal sehen ob ich Glück habe... 
Mein Rechner ist echt schwach geworden.  ^^


----------



## PCGH_Tom (22. Dezember 2014)

Askia schrieb:


> In welcher Auflösung sollte das Foto bzw die Datei sein?



So hochauflösend wie möglich und nötig. Eine pauschale Angabe kann ich leider nicht machen. Full HD sollte das Bild aber schon groß sein.

Grüße,
Tom


----------



## Asmgee (24. Dezember 2014)

ich will mein Design heute noch einreichen, 
ich arbeite mit 3D s max und Photoshop, schaffe es aber nicht rechtzeitig die finale Auflösung zu Rendern.
Da die Renderzeit weit mehr als zehn stunden betragen würde ohne die Postproduction.

Frage, kann man heute noch ein Finales Design mit einer geringeren Auflösung einreichen, sollte ich z. B. das glück haben gewählt zu werden,
könnte ich das gleiche Design in 4000px, in 400-dpi Auflösung  nachreichen.
Aktuell habe ich nur eins in 900px, 400-dpi Auflösung.

das wäre doch noch im rahmen der regeln, da das Design rechtzeitig eingereicht wird, nur eben nicht in der finalen Größe.


----------



## Lord-Braska (5. Januar 2015)

Wann werden die Gewinner bekanntgegeben`?

lg


----------



## blind3d (12. Januar 2015)

Würde mich auch interessieren


----------



## Asmgee (13. Januar 2015)

Anscheinend gab es so viele gute Einsendungen, das das wohl etwas dauert.
Bin Gespannt, welches Design es wird.


----------



## PCGH_Tom (13. Januar 2015)

Die Print-Produktion ist gerade im vollen Gange - die Diskussion zum Gewinner läuft noch!


----------



## blind3d (12. Februar 2015)

Gibt es mittlerweile einen Sieger? :-/ Oder habe ich das nur nicht mitbekommen?


----------



## DrTraxx (12. Februar 2015)

Eine Übersicht der Einsendungen wäre toll wenn es noch keinen Gewinner gibt. Würde gerne mal die unterschiedlichen Designs sehen.


----------



## Asmgee (17. Februar 2015)

Würde auch gerne mal die unterschiedlichen Designs sehen.


----------



## CooperakaTigger (25. Februar 2015)

Wir wollen Neuigkeiten


----------



## DrTraxx (28. Februar 2015)

Mhhh... Noch immer keine Entscheidung oder gar mal eine Übersicht. Waren es echt so viele Einsendungen? Ich weiß oder kann mir besser gesagt denken, dass es im Redaktionsaltag viel zu tun gibt, aber zumindest eine Antwort oder Reaktion wäre nach über einem Monat super.


----------



## Norkzlam (1. März 2015)

Heute ist der 1.3.2015. So langsam wären Neuigkeiten zum Extrem-PC 2014 echt nicht schlecht.


----------



## blind3d (6. März 2015)

Wir könnten ja zum Zeitvertreib unsere Einsendungen selbst posten


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (6. März 2015)

Aber bitte nicht der eine Einsender mir der XX MB Datei


----------



## Asmgee (6. März 2015)

PCGH_Torsten schrieb:


> Aber bitte nicht der eine Einsender mir der XX MB Datei



ich kann es doch fürs web verkleinern,
dachte ihr wolltet ein Druckfertiges Design in  300-400dpi.

Ist es denn von seitens der Redaktion ok, wenn wir unsere Designs hier vorab Veröffentlichen, dann natürlich auch nur in einer angepassten Größe und Auflösung?
oder doch nicht?


----------



## DrTraxx (10. März 2015)

... und da ist sie wieder diese Stille. Wie sieht es aus? Gibt es einen Stand oder Prognose wann es was zu sehen gibt oder gar einen Gewinner oder Gewinnerin?


----------



## blind3d (16. März 2015)

Naja,

ich mache jetzt mal den Anfang 

hier ist meins:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Honkolix (16. März 2015)

Hier ist dann auch mein Bild 

http://img5.picload.org/image/cwilgwp/pcgewinnspiel.jpg


----------



## Xracmoth (16. März 2015)

Warum dürfen Schweizer und Österreicher da nie mitmachen?


----------



## blind3d (23. März 2015)

Bestimmt wird einfach davon Gebrauch gemacht 

4. Gewährleistungsausschluss

4.1 Der Veranstalter weist darauf hin, dass die Verfügbarkeit und Funktion des Gewinnspiels nicht gewährleistet werden kann. Das Gewinnspiel kann aufgrund von äußeren Umständen oder Zwängen beendet oder entfernt werden, ohne dass hieraus Ansprüche der Teilnehmer gegenüber dem Veranstalter entstehen.

4.2 Hierzu können technische Probleme, Regeländerungen oder Entscheidungen durch Plattformen wie Facebook gehören, falls das Gewinnspiel auf oder in Zusammenhang mit ihnen veranstaltet wird.


----------



## CooperakaTigger (23. März 2015)

Ein offizieller Kommentar wäre jetzt einfach mal angebracht. Nicht das das wie bei dem LG Bildschirm Gewinnspiel läuft, da wurde auch nie ein Gewinner öffentlich genannt (vielleicht gabs einen, vielleicht auch nicht).


----------



## Honkolix (24. März 2015)

zudem ich jeden Tag auf diese Seite komme nur um zu gucken ob es endlich mal was neues gibt ...


----------



## DrTraxx (25. März 2015)

Ich glaube hier kommt leider keine Stellungnahme mehr. Schade, aber 3 Monate nach Abgabefrist für das Gewinnspiel ist nicht mehr zeitnah und der Veranstalter hofft wohl nur noch darauf, dass alle das Interesse verlieren. Sorry aber sowas ist leider mehr als unfair für die Teilnehmer, die sich viel Mühe gegeben haben.


----------



## Asmgee (26. März 2015)

DrTraxx schrieb:


> Ich glaube hier kommt leider keine Stellungnahme mehr. Schade, aber 3 Monate nach Abgabefrist für das Gewinnspiel ist nicht mehr zeitnah und der Veranstalter hofft wohl nur noch darauf, dass alle das Interesse verlieren. Sorry aber sowas ist leider mehr als unfair für die Teilnehmer, die sich viel Mühe gegeben haben.



Mühe gegeben auf jeden Fall, hier mal mein kleines making of
zu meinem Design, mit einer photoshopmontage wie es hätte aussehen können.


Software:
3ds max
Photoshop


----------



## blind3d (27. März 2015)

Gerade für die, die sich hier Mühe gegeben haben, sollte man sich mal äußern.. ist ja nicht so, dass das Ganze Zeit kostet! Was Wertvolleres haben nun mal wir nicht..
Und wenn das Gewinnspiel ins Wasser fällt, dann sollte man die Eier haben und es zugeben! Mehr als einmal Vertrösten ist bis jetzt ja nicht passiert.
Würde ich bei PCGH arbeiten, würde ich allen Teilnehmern für ein Jahr ein Abo schenken für diese Peinlichkeit hier. So es denn wirklich keinen Gewinner gibt..
Kann ja alles passieren und schief gehen, aber eine kurze Erklärung wäre doch nett nach 3 Monaten Wartezeit..


----------



## Asmgee (30. März 2015)

Gratulation dem Gewinner.


----------



## orca113 (30. März 2015)

Glückwunsch dem Sieger!

Aber gleist mich mal auf, was war denn der Anlass? Sollen Zukünftige Gehäuse oder  PCGH Produkte dieses Design Tragen oder was? Verstehe nicht ganz.


----------



## DrTraxx (30. März 2015)

Wuuhhuuuu... ich habe gewonnen. Ich bin einfach nur sprachlos. Hätte ich niemals erwartet, jetzt wo ich ein paar der anderen Designs gesehen habe. Wirklich Top, was andere so an Designs zaubern können und daher für mich noch überraschender. Vielen, vielen Dank.


----------



## blind3d (31. März 2015)

Glückwunsch DrTraxx  Hoffe du hast Spaß mit dem System! Bin zugegeben ziemlich neidisch  Hätte mein sieben Jahre altes System gerne dagegen getauscht


----------



## DrTraxx (1. April 2015)

Liebes PCGH-Team, wann kann ich denn mit einer Mail von euch rechnen? Hab euch auch schon geschrieben. Ahhh ich bin so aufgeregt.


----------



## PCGH_Tom (7. April 2015)

Hi DrTraxx,

Unser Community-Manager Stephan kommt heute aus dem Urlaub wieder, Du darfst also im Laufe des Tages mit der frohen Kunde rechnen 

Grüße,
Tom


----------



## Honkolix (7. April 2015)

würde mich freuen wenn es ein paar Einsendungen in der Galerie zu sehen gäbe .


----------



## PCGH_Tom (7. April 2015)

Honkolix schrieb:


> würde mich freuen wenn es ein paar Einsendungen in der Galerie zu sehen gäbe .



Keine Sorge, wir stellen in der kommenden PCGH noch die "Runner-Ups" sowie ein paar Kuriositäten vor


----------



## Kusanar (8. April 2015)

Und die bekommen wir dann hoffentlich auch hier, im Web, auf PCGH-X zu sehen, oder?


----------

